# Uber & Lyft Strike Thanksgiving Day



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

Strike 1 being planned for Thanksgiving Day.

Put in your calendar and notify other drivers.

Other strikes will follow, but this is strike 1.

Will post details here, as they become available


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cool. Less competition.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll be striking by eating too much and watching the Cowboys game. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

J_The_Driver said:


> this is strike 1.


What happens once we get three strikes? Are we out?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's a useless topic. Guys do cash out 9 times a day. The pay for 80% is bad. Guys cannot afford to strike it's so sad


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

I completely support everyone* doing rideshare in Vegas to go on strike from rideshare.

* but me


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

A strike???
Now why we didn't think of that before??


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> I completely support everyone* doing rideshare in Vegas to go on strike from rideshare.
> 
> * but me


I’m in Vegas market , and I’m not working thanksgiving , never have , but feel free to knock yourself out working thanksgiving in Vegas .


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

How stupid is that? Striking at this point will further increase the speed of our jobs being automated. The only reason ride-sharing was allowed in the first place was because the cabbies were striking to often and the excess regulations on them. Lyft automated cars will go completely driverless at the end of the year in Vegas and there's another program in Miami.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> I’m in Vegas market , and I’m not working thanksgiving , never have , but feel free to knock yourself out working thanksgiving in Vegas .


keep dreaming.


Two so-called safety drivers will ride along in each of Lyft’s new driverless cars in Las Vegas. It could be decades before truly autonomous vehicles are commonplace.

Even as new services expand to places like San Francisco, they include significant caveats. They will be available only in tightly constrained areas. They will operate at speeds below 35 or 40 miles an hour. They will shut down in unfavorable weather. And companies will employ technicians who can take control of the car from afar if anything goes awry.



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/16/technology/lyft-self-driving-cars-las-vegas.html


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

CheepShot said:


> How stupid is that? Striking at this point will further increase the speed of our jobs being automated. The only reason ride-sharing was allowed in the first place was because the cabbies were striking to often and the excess regulations on them. Lyft automated cars will go completely driverless at the end of the year in Vegas and there's another program in Miami.


You will have many more years of ride share driving before these companies are able to fully automate their system. Those cars barely work, and require a human monitor at the home office and chase vehicles ready to help them when they get confused. It'll be at least 10 years before fully automatic driverless cars even exist.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> keep dreaming.
> 
> 
> Two so-called safety drivers will ride along in each of Lyft’s new driverless cars in Las Vegas. It could be decades before truly autonomous vehicles are commonplace.
> ...


By Jan 2023









Motional and Lyft to Launch Fully Driverless Ride-hail Service in Las Vegas in 2023 - Will Mark First City in Multi-market Deployment


Motional and Lyft, Inc.(Nasdaq: LYFT) today announced the planned launch of a fully driverless public ride-hail service in Las Vegas, the first city in a multimarket deployment.



www.lyft.com












Lyft and Motional unveil driverless robotaxi in Vegas


Lyft and Motional have partnered to launch Motional’s new all-electric IONIQ 5-based robotaxi, an autonomous vehicle designed for fully driverless ride-hail operation, on the Lyft network in Las Ve…




roboticsandautomationnews.com





Uber signed a 10 year deal with the same company. Article from 10/22



https://www.engadget.com/uber-motional-ioniq5-robotaxis-120017471.html


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

J_The_Driver said:


> Put in your calendar and notify other drivers.


Yeah, sure…I’ll get right on it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

CheepShot said:


> By Jan 2023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lyfr just laid off 700 people they can barely afford to pay their drivers much less operate one of these car at 70 cents a mile...

Hopefully them trying to run these cars will
put them out of business...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Lyfr just laid off 700 people they can barely afford to pay their drivers much less operate one of these car at 70 cents a mile...
> 
> Hopefully them trying to run these cars will
> put them out of business...


That's what I've been thinking. How are Uber and Lyft going to afford to buy how many cars? 200k? 500k? They sure don't have the cash. How many billions would they have to borrow?


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

CheepShot said:


> How stupid is that? Striking at this point will further increase the speed of our jobs being automated. The only reason ride-sharing was allowed in the first place was because the cabbies were striking to often and the excess regulations on them. Lyft automated cars will go completely driverless at the end of the year in Vegas and there's another program in Miami.


Yeah and who is going to get in a car with no driver. In Vegas love to see that!


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm curious to know if you could infect those cars with some kind of ransomeware. Good business for hackers. It will be funny.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, sure…I’ll get right on it.
> View attachment 684095


Add me to your mailing list… I want to be the first to know… lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Strike strike strike strike strike strike strike ping accepted.

Got to go.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

alvarezca said:


> Yeah and who is going to get in a car with no driver. In Vegas love to see that!


Don't kid yourself, we can and will be replaced. Uber just signed a contract as I showed above, Lyft is going driverless at the end of the year in Vegas. It's not gonna happen all at once but, it is happening as we speak.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> That's what I've been thinking. How are Uber and Lyft going to afford to buy how many cars? 200k? 500k? They sure don't have the cash. How many billions would they have to borrow?


Lyft doesn't own our cars. The contracts signed by both Lyft and Uber are not just for research and development, they are for service.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

CheepShot said:


> Lyft doesn't own our cars. The contracts signed by both Lyft and Uber are not just for research and development, they are for service.


So Uber and Lyft have convinced the manufacturers to own and maintain the cars?


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> So Uber and Lyft have convinced the manufacturers to own and maintain the cars?


Yes








Driverless Technology and Autonomous Vehicles | Motional


Motional harnesses deep industry experience in our mission to develop and deploy autonomous vehicles and to make driverless technology safe and reliable.




motional.com


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

CheepShot said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be misreading this. I don't see where it says Hyundai will own and maintain all these cars on behalf of Lyft and Motional


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I must be misreading this. I don't see where it says Hyundai will own and maintain all these cars on behalf of Lyft and Motional


Unfortunately for us, many other participants here on these forums don't get high marks on the reading comprehension scale.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

In Vegas the driverless cars will be part of the gambling empire. There will be a slot arm you pull after putting in your money, you pull the arm it spins, you enter the vehicle, it starts your ride. If you arrive with no accident, you win!!! Meanwhile people in the casino's can monitor your ride and place bets along the way.


----------



## spittser1967 (5 mo ago)

Uberyouber said:


> Lyfr just laid off 700 people they can barely afford to pay their drivers much less operate one of these car at 70 cents a mile...
> 
> Hopefully them trying to run these cars will
> put them out of business...


Lyft doesn't pay drivers, riders pay drivers and drivers pay Lyft. The problem is, Lyft dictates how much the riders pay the drivers and how much the drivers pay Lyft. The drivers get what's left over.


----------



## spittser1967 (5 mo ago)

I would never even dream of driving on Thanksgiving. Does that mean I'm participating in the strike by default?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

spittser1967 said:


> Lyft doesn't pay drivers, riders pay drivers and drivers pay Lyft. The problem is, Lyft dictates how much the riders pay the drivers and how much the drivers pay Lyft. The drivers get what's left over.


This is not true. If pax paid the driver then you would see 100% of what the driver paid and you would have to remit Lyfts cut to them.
In reality the pax pays Lyft and Lyft sends you the leftovers _after_ they get paid.
You have no say as to what fraction the leftovers are.
I have never sent a penny to Lyft. They take theirs before I get mine.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> I must be misreading this. I don't see where it says Hyundai will own and maintain all these cars on behalf of Lyft and Motional


*Companies will deploy a Fully-driverless Multimarket Rideshare Service


Boston, MA: December 16, 2020* — Motional, a global leader in driverless technology, and Lyft (Nasdaq: LYFT) today announce plans to launch a multimarket robotaxi service in major US cities, beginning in 2023. Motional’s next generation, fully-driverless vehicles will be integrated, operationalized, and deployed on the Lyft network. 


This agreement marks the largest robotaxi deployment partnership for a major ridesharing network. It follows an ongoing and successful three-year partnership, in which Motional and Lyft operate the world’s longest-standing commercial robotaxi service in Las Vegas.


*Motional and Lyft Pave the Path to Market for Robotaxis*


Following years of successful experience operating a self-driving fleet, the partners are joining forces to create a clear, scalable path to market for robotaxis. The agreement is a quantum leap for the partnership: the new vehicles will be fully driverless, the fleet size will grow significantly, and the service will have the potential to scale widely.


Motional will deliver state-of-the-art, next-generation robotaxis, based on a Hyundai vehicle platform, integrated with sensors, computers, and software to enable fully-driverless operation and remote vehicle assistance. Lyft will power the rideshare network and customer experience. The two companies will collaborate closely to ensure seamless integration of the new vehicles onto the Lyft platform, and share responsibility for fleet operations. The services will begin rolling out in 2023, with foundations laid for further expansion across the Lyft network. Launch markets will be announced at a later date.


“This agreement is a testament to our global leadership in driverless technology. We’re at the frontier of transportation innovation, moving robotaxis from research to road,” commented Karl Iagnemma, President and CEO, Motional. “Our aim is to not only build safe, reliable, and accessible driverless vehicles, but to deliver them at significant scale. We’re partnering with Lyft to do exactly that.”


“We’re thrilled to have reached this milestone laying the groundwork for Motional’s driverless vehicles deploying on the Lyft network,” said Raj Kapoor, Lyft CSO and head of business, self-driving. “This first-of-its-kind agreement is a testament to our collaborative approach for scaling self-driving vehicles in cities.”


*The Partnership’s Unparalleled Experience*


Motional and Lyft’s partnership began as a self-driving pilot in Las Vegas, one of the world’s first. The partners have operated a public, revenue-generating robotaxi fleet for nearly three years, gaining unparalleled experience in integrating autonomous cars and ridesharing networks, operating a commercial robotaxi service at scale, and building consumer trust in self-driving cars.


The service has now delivered well over 100,000 rides, with 98% of passengers awarding their rides a five-star rating. The program’s success has provided ample validation of consumer demand for self-driving ridesharing services, Motional’s driverless capabilities, and Lyft’s user experience.


The agreement follows Motional’s recently announced plans to go fully-driverless on public roads. It also marks the next phase in Motional and Lyft’s partnership — an industry-shaping undertaking that will significantly increase the availability of robotaxis for the general public. The companies are one step closer to making driverless vehicles a safe, reliable, and accessible reality.


Visit www.Motional.com and Home - Lyft Autonomous for more information.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

CheepShot said:


> *Companies will deploy a Fully-driverless Multimarket Rideshare Service
> 
> 
> Boston, MA: December 16, 2020* — Motional, a global leader in driverless technology, and Lyft (Nasdaq: LYFT) today announce plans to launch a multimarket robotaxi service in major US cities, beginning in 2023. Motional’s next generation, fully-driverless vehicles will be integrated, operationalized, and deployed on the Lyft network.
> ...


Until ALL cars on the road are autonomous and communicating among them there is no way you don't run the risk of a fatality which will byte Uber and Lyft in the behind. Common sense, please.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

CheepShot said:


> *Companies will deploy a Fully-driverless Multimarket Rideshare Service
> 
> 
> Boston, MA: December 16, 2020* — Motional, a global leader in driverless technology, and Lyft (Nasdaq: LYFT) today announce plans to launch a multimarket robotaxi service in major US cities, beginning in 2023. Motional’s next generation, fully-driverless vehicles will be integrated, operationalized, and deployed on the Lyft network.
> ...


Over optimistic predictions are common place when it comes to the tech industry. We’re supposed to have flying cars and holograms on every street corner by now 😅


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

spittser1967 said:


> Lyft doesn't pay drivers, riders pay drivers and drivers pay Lyft. The problem is, Lyft dictates how much the riders pay the drivers and how much the drivers pay Lyft. The drivers get what's left over.


When I give free rides to pax I get paid anyway. If the pax didn't pay me and Uber didn't pay me then who put the money into my account, the Driver Fairy?


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Qdx said:


> Over optimistic predictions are common place when it comes to the tech industry. We’re supposed to have flying cars and holograms on every street corner by now 😅


I hear ya' but, this program just completed 100k rides and Uber has jumped on the wagon with a 10yr contract with Motional. Lyft/Motional will be fully driverless and charging for it starting in January. Of course it won't happen all at once but, it's happening now and striking will only hasten the process.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

CheepShot said:


> I hear ya' but, this program just completed 100k rides and Uber has jumped on the wagon with a 10yr contract with Motional. Lyft/Motional will be fully driverless and charging for it starting in January. Of course it won't happen all at once but, it's happening now and striking will only hasten the process.


It’ll come eventually, but AI is not at the point where it can reliably drive passengers in every situation…so that alone will push it off for years. Then once AI does reach that milestone, financing a nationwide fleet will take years. 

We have better things to worry about than being replaced 5-20 years from now 😅


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

The city of chicago had 7k cabs before ride-sharing began and it's population continues to decline. New York had 15k taxi's before ride-sharing. The added benefit is consistency of service and simplified operation. A small fleet of fully operating, driver-less, ride-sharing vehicles is a milestone set to start at the end of next month.


----------

